# B12 (1990_4-dr) w/ CA18DET



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hi All,

I'm just curious as to why most of the B-12 guys prefer an SR-20 rather than a CA18DE or (T). I have two B-12's (1's my girlfriend's) and both are equipped with the high-revving CA18DET. The SR20 is a bit more modern and has a bit more aftermarket support and has a bit more HP/torque, but these little engines can get the job done and are easier to install than the SR20 and are considerably cheaper. I have friends with SR20det's that I've installed for them and I am impressed with their linear power progression, but servicability and initial cost are a back breaker for those who are budgeted. And the fact that they read my license plate on a regular basis says alot. No need to tell lies, this is factual, but to each his own for I'm just trying to make conversation.

Boost_boy
1990 sentra 4-dr ([email protected])


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

The point being is that the aftermarket parts for the ca18det are harder to come by than parts for the sr20. The ca18det is indeed a high reving engine but, it doesn't have the lower power of a sr20. I know because I have help done both a ca18det and sr20de swap into a B12. I'm also involved in a sr20det swap that replaced the ca18det. 

I can honestly say that I do not know of much sr20 swapped B12 and Pulsar NX. I only know of Charles and John's cars that have Primera engines and heard of 2 other NX's with sr20's. I have heard of more ca18 powered B12's and NX's, so I guess it a more popular swap. 

Do you have any pics of your cars set up? what part of Miami are you locate? I have an uncle in Broward county with a red turbo se-r (Gti-r).


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just like I stated before, the SR20 is an excellent power plant, but I chose the CA18DET because of ruggedness, ease of serviceability and it's just an engine that has giving me excellent results and by the way it's still a very small displacement motor 1.8 (But I know you know this as well). I also have a CA20 block, but I've decided there is no room in my budget for a CA20DET. There is aftermarket support for the CA18DET, but only limited to the big Boyz (JUN, HKS, TOMEI, NISMO and a couple of Australian brands). CA18's are wimpier up to 3000 grand and that's mainly because of it's very doofy Cam design which can easily be rectified by a simple regrind session ( I've experinced this). I want you to know that we are discussing our engines of choice and yours being the SR (Kudos to you) and mine being a CA (Kudos to me), they both are nissan made and they can hold their own in any battle. The SR in my opinion is a good street motor in stock fashion while the CA in my opinion is more of highway/ topend contender in which I have proven this over and over and over again. Enjoy what you got kid and BTW I live in Miami Lakes. Is your uncle named Kevin?

Take Care,

Boost_boy


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *There is aftermarket support for the CA18DET, but only limited to the big Boyz (JUN, HKS, TOMEI, NISMO and a couple of Australian brands*


What I meant to say was the US aftermarket support is not as strong for the ca18det as it is for the sr20. I know there is plenty of parts over seas for it (cheap and expensive).



> *I want you to know that we are discussing our engines of choice and yours being the SR (Kudos to you) and mine being a CA (Kudos to me), they both are nissan made and they can hold their own in any battle.*


Actually I don't have a B12 with either engine. I have a se-r (turbo). My father is the one who owns these B12's. With the ca18det we got a [email protected] 90 mph with boost problems (3psi) and no IC, with massive wheel spin on a test run. He was planning on keeping it, but I came across a GTi-R longblock for a good price. It should be out soon.



> *Is your uncle named Kevin?*


Yes that's the prick! Do you know him personally or by acquaintance? 

Talk to you later,
Mario


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

When I decided to finally toss out my e-15t motor and do another swap I considered many factors before choosing the sr20. As mentioned previously, aftermarket support and the advanced technology were some of the main reasons behind choosing the sr20. One of the most important factors that persuaded me to choose the sr20 was the "tech support." There is a great group of guys here in the states that are experienced and knowledgable when it comes to modifying the sr20. Sure its cool to take the path less beaten and have something truely unique like an e-15t or ca18det, but it is an uphill battle. Honestly, I got tired of having to spend hours researching possible modifications for my e15t. Furthermore, it was like trial and terror. I would make modifications not having a clue if the results would be benificial. In the case of the sr20, so many people are currently modifying it that the mistakes have already been pin pointed and can be steered clear of. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have a ca18det powered NX or sentra one day, but I gaurentee you it would not be my choice to build a power monster out of. It is simply too challenging to almost single handedly engineer and develop a high powered engine without the proper resources. (support: both technical and money wise)
.02 
Boost boy: try and get some pictures to me of you set up one of these days. 
thanks


----------

